# About Mustard....



## Schrody (Jan 13, 2015)

(M, I hope you won't mind I posted this thread)


M's mom PMed me saying he had a minor stroke yesterday, and is in hospital. I don't know what condition he's in, but considering her words, I would say he's in good hands and will be with us soon. 

I wanted to let you know in case you were wondering what's happening with him, since he probably won't post anything for some time. So, make him a get well card, and when he recovers completely, we'll make one helluva partey


----------



## Awanita (Jan 13, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers for our friend Mustard.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 13, 2015)

Hope he's feeling better and gets well.


----------



## TKent (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh no... Thanks Schrody.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh, that's no good. We need our mustard! Hope he feels better soon, and glad to hear it's looking like he will.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh...  "minor"... good.  Thanks Schrody for sharing this.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 13, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> Hope he's feeling better and gets well.



I hope too.



Bishop said:


> Oh, that's no good. We need our mustard! Hope he feels better soon, and glad to hear it's looking like he will.



He said his mom to PM me, and that he misses us already, so I'd say it's a good sign? I mean, strokes usually do some heavy damages to the brain, so I assume the sign he can talk is a good one.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, and if you can please extend my best wishes to him.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 13, 2015)

Gah. I'm really sorry to hear. Best Wishes, Musty, get well soon. ;___;


----------



## Schrody (Jan 13, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Thanks for sharing, and if you can please extend my best wishes to him.



I will.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey guys.

As I am writing in the hospital I just have to say I feel so much love for all of you 

It was a minor stroke fortunately. If my typing is off, you can blame in on having to type on my mom's laptop.

My doctor says I should be home in a couple days which means I'll be here a week . In the meantime I will continue to prank away (though minus the usual pics) as much as I can, doctors permitting,

And special thanks to Schrods who started the thread, No queen of wackiness, I didn't mind at all :cat:

And I do miss you guys very much. Hope to see you soon


----------



## Schrody (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey M, didn't think you'll be with us so soon.  Take care, you hear?


----------



## dale (Jan 13, 2015)

hope you're doing well, bub. prayers and well-wishes.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 13, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Hey M, didn't think you'll be with us so soon.  Take care, you hear?




Don't worry Schrods, I'll be back to my mischief making in no time :highly_amused:


----------



## dale (Jan 13, 2015)

dude...i can't believe the play-offs got you that tore up. ha ha


----------



## Schrody (Jan 13, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Don't worry Schrods, I'll be back to my mischief making in no time :highly_amused:



You better


----------



## TKent (Jan 13, 2015)

Soooooo glad to here it was minor. We could not exist without you. No pressure.


----------



## Cran (Jan 13, 2015)

Good to see you're still with us, mustard; all strength to you.


----------



## Awanita (Jan 13, 2015)

Glad to hear from you Mustard. You do what the doctors tell you and get better. Peace.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm very glad to hear that you're doing better, mustard.  The Patriots need you to cheer them on this Sunday!    Prayers for a fast and full recovery, sir!


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 13, 2015)

Hugs from England, mustard! So glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 13, 2015)

mustard--hurry home--this place is not the same with out you. I am sure we can hold down the fort for awhile, so rest and take care of yourself. Prayers and a biggg cyber hug. Peace always...Julia


----------



## MamaStrong (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm new and not familiar with you, but so glad to hear you're going to be OK. Thoughts and Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Gumby (Jan 13, 2015)

Get well, soon, MM. But take it easy, too.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 13, 2015)

Glad to hear you're still your usual, rowdy self, Mustard. I hope they got you to the doctors fast. Did the doctors tell you which part of the brain had the stroke?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 13, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Glad to hear you're still your usual, rowdy self, Mustard. I hope they got you to the doctors fast. Did the doctors tell you which part of the brain had the stroke?




I was just told by the neurologist that I had a series of mini-strokes in fact, Maybe that's why I'm not feeling so bad now. He didn't say where it was exacty but my left hand was numb last night. I would assume that means the stroke was somewhere on my right side.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't survive on ketchup  alone, mustard is needed.


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 13, 2015)

Get better, Mustard. Sorry you've had to go through this - we forget there are real people on the other end of these funky avatars and fleeting words. All the best for a proper recovery!


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm new here, but I'm hoping for a quick recovery for you. Strokes can be incredibly debilitating and I am thrilled that your prognosis sounds promising.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mustard! Glad you're OK! We Appreciate your not dying!


----------



## popsprocket (Jan 14, 2015)

Holy cap, glad you're okay!


----------



## CraniumInsanium (Jan 14, 2015)

Dude! Glad to hear you're better. Seeing as how we missed meeting up for the world series I'll buy you a couple of "get well" rounds if you feel the need to watch New England lose to Indianapolis haha (I'm guessing you're a Ravens fan, yes? Didn't pay much attention to the Playoff thread  Take it easy and don't get too stressed out!


----------



## joshybo (Jan 14, 2015)

> Dude! Glad to hear you're better. Seeing as how we missed meeting up for the world series I'll buy you a couple of "get well" rounds if you feel the need to watch New England lose to Indianapolis haha (I'm guessing you're a Ravens fan, yes? Didn't pay much attention to the Playoff thread  Take it easy and don't get too stressed out!



You are officially my enemy until after the game on Sunday.  Go Patriots!

Note - Being my enemy isn't all that bad as I don't actually _do_ anything about it.  Ask Mustard, he'll tell you that's it's actually sort of fun.  By the way, nice to meet you!  Always happy to meet new members of WF!

Now.  Back to being enemies and all that.  :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 15, 2015)

joshybo said:


> You are officially my enemy until after the game on Sunday.  Go Patriots!
> 
> Note - Being my enemy isn't all that bad as I don't actually _do_ anything about it.  Ask Mustard, he'll tell you that's it's actually sort of fun.  By the way, nice to meet you!  Always happy to meet new members of WF!
> 
> Now.  Back to being enemies and all that.  :ChainGunSmiley:





That's true. Now he hates Dale  :highly_amused:


----------



## joshybo (Jan 15, 2015)

> That's true. Now he hates Dale.



Hate is a strong word.  It's the correct one in this case, but it's still a strong one.  =P~


----------



## dale (Jan 15, 2015)

joshybo said:


> Hate is a strong word.  It's the correct one in this case, but it's still a strong one.  =P~



lol. sorry, dude. the rules say you're not allowed to hate me here. because i've been deemed "a glorious beacon of light" by somebody.
and who the hell can hate a glorious beacon of light?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 15, 2015)

dale said:


> lol. sorry, dude. the rules say you're not allowed to hate me here. because i've been deemed "a glorious beacon of light" by somebody.
> and who the hell can hate a glorious beacon of light?




Vampires


----------



## dale (Jan 15, 2015)

ok. never mind. i'm not "a glorious beacon of light" anymore. today, i transformed into "a name known to all". so i guess you can hate me now.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey congrats Dale (Although you were always a name known to all anyway :highly_amused


----------



## Schrody (Jan 16, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Vampires



You got that right.


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm glad you seem to have avoided the "worst possible outcome" mrmustard! I hope you get well soon and see a full recovery! They're doing remarkable work with stroke victims, these days. A guy I know had a terrible stroke, couldn't talk or walk for a month, and he's now back up and working out at the gym every day.


----------



## escorial (Jan 17, 2015)

stay safe dude


----------



## Ariel (Jan 18, 2015)

Get well soon, Musty.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 18, 2015)

\\/so glad you are doing better! Take good care of your self. Peace always...Julia


----------



## Mistique (Jan 19, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> As I am writing in the hospital I just have to say I feel so much love for all of you
> 
> ...



I am so sorry I didn't see this one earlier. It was rather a shock to read this and I am glad to see your well enough again to post yourself. It goes to show that when it comes down to it how frail we humans really are. We thing we've got everything under control and then something like this happens. I am glad it was 'minor' and we can enjoy your company again.


----------

